# Roamio 3TB Lifetime, Minis, Streams, Slide Pros, RF dongles for Slide



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

*UPDATE:* All items have been *SOLD*. I will have another lifetime Roamio and Mini available in a few months and will create a new post at that time.

_Many different items, so many groupings and prices. If you want to mix and match differently, let me know. Bigger discounts the more you buy. Pictures and TSNs upon request so you can confirm lifetime status with Tivo.

Roamio and Minis include power supplies. All items in very good cosmetic and working condition. Roamio and Minis have barely been used the past 2 years since I switched to streaming.

I prefer Paypal, no fees to me. Standard Paypal add 3%. Buyer pays actual shipping costs.

- Roamio basic (4 tuner OTA/Cable) upgraded to 3TB hard drive with lifetime including Slide Pro remote $250

- 2 first Gen Minis with lifetime $65 each including stock RF remote, add $10 for RF remote USB dongle

Here are some bundles with discounts:
- Roamio w/ Slide Pro, 1 Mini with RF remote and RF dongle $320

- Roamio w/ Slide Pro, 2 Minis with RF remote and RF dongle $380

I haven't listed any of this on ebay yet. If they don't sell here and I have to list, the prices will be 10% higher. I have been on ebay for 20 years and have had 100% positive feedback the whole time (click seller ID jmdave), just selling stuff I don't need occasionally.

Thanks for looking and feel free to contact me with any questions._


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just sent the money for the TiVo Stream. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Revised original post


----------



## meBigGuy (Feb 23, 2007)

Bunch of questions:

How long ago was the Roamio upgraded to 3GB?
Will streambaby work on Roamio? Do you have to do the kmttg thing? Will they work on windows 10?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I think it's been about 3 years. But it's been used very little in that time.

Apparently Streambaby still works as does kmttg. And kmttg works in Windows 10 according to comments from other users. I assume you'd have to downgrade to TE3, but that's only a guess on my part. I think user @moyekj is the developer of kmttg, so he should be able to answer any other questions you might have.

In any case, whatever software works with other Roamios will also work on mine. I haven't done anything to it besides install a larger hard drive.


----------

